# Best refiner for boards/ cpus?



## bigdyo90 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am wondering who yall would recommend to refine and or recover the precious metals from circuit boards and cpus? I knew a guy from school who did it for me but now he is moving  I have no interest in using aqua regia and such chemicals myself simply because i dont know what to do and would not like to cook my lungs.  

btw awesome forums

Big d


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 3, 2012)

bigdyo90 said:


> I am wondering who yall would recommend to refine and or recover the precious metals from circuit boards and cpus? I knew a guy from school who did it for me but now he is moving  I have no interest in using aqua regia and such chemicals myself simply because i dont know what to do and would not like to cook my lungs.
> 
> btw awesome forums
> 
> Big d



A location might help. And maybe the amounts of what you have.

Jim


----------



## jack_burton (Feb 3, 2012)

Also do you just want to get cash for what you have or actual gold, silver, etc...?


----------



## bigdyo90 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am in colorado, I am still deciding on which (cash or gold)

I have about 50 lbs of various scrap, mostly boards and ceramic proccessors, but i'm trying to send them out once i reach 100 pounds.

turnaround (time) isn't as much a priority as the return. I know this business is time consuming but I enjoy rooting around for good deals on boards and such lol

I appreciate any advice, also do you prefer gold or cash/ check?

Thanks, 
big d


----------



## MMFJ (Feb 6, 2012)

bigdyo90 said:


> I am in colorado, I am still deciding on which (cash or gold)
> 
> I have about 50 lbs of various scrap, mostly boards and ceramic proccessors, but i'm trying to send them out once i reach 100 pounds.
> 
> ...


While there are many on the forum that do process things for a fee (which varies on the person, total lot and type of material), I've found many do as we do - sell cpus and ram on various online sites (check prices and package sizes on the 'Completed' listings, that gives an idea of what to ask), then take that cash and buy finished and stamped gold. Of course, that depends on what you are going to do with the gold/cash once you get it - if paying your rent, you'd best take cash. Some people want 'security' of having the gold for 'impending doom' days, while others want to see the button that can come from that pile-o-junk.

All of these variants will help you determine which method works best for you.

As for the motherboards, PCI cards and such, there are many members here that buy (check the boards - lots of listings). Since you are in CO, you may want to check out http://boardsort.com, they are good folks, pay up front and I've never had nor heard of a bad deal with them EVER. There are other members and places that pay more, though you may have to wait for payment until processing, pre-pay shipping yourself, etc. Each different variation will determine your final price - typically, the longer you will wait to be paid, the more you will make.

It all depends on what you want, and the best "fit" for your situation. 

Yep, that means you need to research it for yourself as nobody can tell you directly "this is THE place to sell your stuff" because it all differs on what you have, how badly you need cash and where you are. I can tell you from experience that I've changed buyers even up to the point I put the stuff in the box because the shipping price varied once I put it in the box and just that small difference made selling to the other buyer more profitable!

What it all boils down to is one thing - "What is important for you to get out of this?" Once you know that answer, you can, with a little research, determine just which path to take to get there.

Read the above over and over. When you understand it, you will know you have found the 'magic pill' on reclaiming/recycling/refining - and the 'pill' will be inside you, allowing you to move forward much more quickly.


----------



## bigdyo90 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, I am thinking of going with glondor. He seems to be quite the professional. Have any of you had dealings with him? I hope that wasn't a rude thing to ask, I am just new to this whole thing......

Thank you for all you're help,
Big D


----------



## joem (Feb 9, 2012)

bigdyo90 said:


> Thanks for all the info, I am thinking of going with glondor. He seems to be quite the professional. Have any of you had dealings with him? I hope that wasn't a rude thing to ask, I am just new to this whole thing......
> 
> Thank you for all you're help,
> Big D



Glondar is one of the best on the forum, and the top two here in Ontario.
In give him 3 thunbs.


----------

